# Gewinnspiel: Jeden Tag ein Top-Preis von Asus - die Gewinner



## Daniel_M (30. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hier werden die Gewinner des Dezember-Gewinnspiels bekanntgegeben, bei dem wir zusammen mit Asus Preise im Gesamtwert von 8.700 Euro verlosen.


*Allen Teilnehmern vielen Dank fürs Mitspielen.* 


*Tag 31:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: Jede Antwort, die auf einen leisen Lüfter hinweist, ist richtig.
Der VG236H geht an *Gisli*
Das P6X58D Premium geht an *Mirko81*


*Tag 30:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: 02.06.2008 _oder _02. Juni 2008
Das P6X58D Premium geht an *Kaffeehaferl*


*Tag 29:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet:John Carmack
Das erste O!Play HD2 geht an *tigra456
*Das zweite O!Play HD2 geht an *MachineFromHell*


*Tag 28:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: Mäuse
Das Rampage III Extreme geht an *nfs1*


*Tag 27:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: Porsche
Das erste O!Play HD2 geht an *mramnesie*
Das zweite O!Play HD2 geht an *Mario2002*


*Tag 26:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: 3D Mark 11, 3D Mark Vantage, 3D Mark 06
Das P6X58D Premium geht an *Shi*


*Tag 25:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: Form follows function
Das Rampage III Extreme geht an *gemCraft*
Das P6X58D Premium geht an *flow87*


*Tag 24:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: Das Gefühl _oder _Das Gefühl entscheidet
Der VG236H geht an *jaramund*
Das Rampage III Extreme geht an *Tomaz*


*Tag 23:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: 09/2010
Das Rampage III Extreme geht an *chaosfett*


*Tag 22:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: Cooler Master
Das P6X58D Premium geht an *The_Rose_de*


*Tag 21:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet:60 Bilder
Das erste O!Play HD2 geht an *raven7185
*Das zweite O!Play HD2 geht an *crystaly*


*Tag 20:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: 2,9 Sone
Das Rampage III Extreme geht an *Opark*


*Tag 19:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet:4.250 MHz _oder _4,25 GHz
Das erste O!Play HD2 geht an *schlumpf666
*Das zweite O!Play HD2 geht an *Schelmiii*


*Tag 18:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: Core 2 Quad (Extreme)
Das P6X58D Premium geht an *reflex.*
Das O!Play HD2 geht an *Dieter Heidorn*


*Tag 17:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: Setfsb
Das Rampage III Extreme geht an *gustlegga*


*Tag 16:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: 792 Gramm
Das P6X58D Premium geht an *prallus*
Das O!Play HD2 geht an *joel3214*


*Tag 15:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: 25
Das P6X58D Premium geht an *hugman*


*Tag 14:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: 2011
Das erste O!Play HD2 geht an *Nirwadas*
Das zweite O!Play HD2 geht an *rumpelstilzchen*


*Tag 13:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: Core i3-530
Das Rampage III Extreme geht an *pcwilli*


*Tag 12:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet:02.2010 _oder _Februar 2010
Das erste O!Play HD2 geht an *Firestriker
*Das zweite O!Play HD2 geht an *Devilklone*


*Tag 11:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: Furby
Das P6X58D Premium geht an: *Black_PC*
Das O!Play HD2 geht an: *Cleriker*


*Tag 10:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: 12.08.2009
Das Rampage III Extreme geht an: *oddo*


*Tag 9:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: Radium
Das P6X58D Premium geht an *ElGranados*
Das O!Play HD2 geht an *BlackBetty466*


*Tag 8:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: Asus P8P67 Deluxe
Das erste O!Play HD2 geht an *mari0*
Das zweite O!Play HD2 geht an *derf*


*Tag 7:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: Asus Matrix 5870
Das Rampage III Extreme geht an *Zacharias*


*Tag 6:
Wichtig: Aufgrund eines Datenbank-Problems ergab die Suchefunktion eine andere Nutzerzahl als die allgemeine Forenstatistik. Daher lassen wir beide Angaben gelten. Zudem gab es am 06.12. erstaunlich viele Neuanmeldungen im Forum - dementsprechend ist ein größerer Wertebereich gültig.

*Die richtigen Antworten lauten: *52.600 bis 53.400 Nutzer* oder *58.000 bis 58.500*
Das erste O!Play HD2 geht an *Avatar999*Das zweite O!Play HD2 geht an *CoooX*


*Tag 5:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet: Mobility Radeon HD 5850
Das Rampage III Extreme geht an *Ramaan
*Das O!Play HD2 geht an *YankeeF*


*Tag 4:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet:Ferrari
Das erste O!Play HD2 geht an *QZA
*Das zweite O!Play HD2 geht an *VVeisserRabe*


*Tag 3:
*Die richtigen Antworten lauten: Asus P8P67 Pro *oder* Asus Sabertooth P67
 Das Rampage III Extreme geht an *odin 79*


*Tag 2:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet:Colin McRae Rally 2.0 v1.09 (d) _und/oder_ 23.03.2001
Das erste O!Play HD2 geht an *kruedi2*
Das zweite O!Play HD2 geht an *TheConselerie*
*

Tag 1:
*Die richtige Antwort lautet:Ausgabe 09/2010
Das Rampage III Extreme geht an *cookiess*


Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer fürs Mitmachen und weiterhin viel Erfolg an den folgenden Tagen.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------

